# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Aguero đã đặt một chân đến Man City

## honghuebds

*Atletico Madrid chính th**ứ**c đ**ồ**ng ý bán Sergio Aguero v**ớ**i giá 38 tri**ệ**u b**ả**ng. Theo đó, ngôi sao ng**ườ**i Argentina có th**ể** s**ẽ** ký h**ợ**p đ**ồ**ng v**ớ**i Man City trong m**ộ**t vài ngày t**ớ**i…*Sau cuộc gặp giữa chủ tịch Man City Khaldoon Al-Muabarak với người đại diện của Atletico Madrid vào tối hôm qua, Man City đã vui mừng thông báo họ gần như đã đạt được mọi thỏa thuận về vụ chuyển nhượng của tiền đạo Sergio Aguero. Chi phí mà đội bóng áo xanh thành Manchester phải bỏ ra trong vụ này là 38 triệu bảng.
 [IMG]http://www1.bongda.com.vn/data/Image/2011/Thang07/26/aguero.jpg[/IMG]
​Đây không phải thông tin quá bất ngờ, ngược lại nó dường như đã được dự báo từ trước sau khi Aguero không chịu về hội quân tại Atletico hôm Chủ nhật vừa qua. Được biết, trong một vài ngày tới, cậu con rể của Diego Maradona sẽ bay thẳng từ Argentina sang Manchester để ký hợp đồng với The Citizens.

Dù HLV Roberto Mancini khẳng định đội bóng vẫn rất cần Carlos Tevez, song với việc Aguero đặt một chân xuống City of Manchester, xem ra tương lai của Apache cũng sẽ sớm được định đoạt.

Hiện tại Man City đã có mặt ở Ireland sau chuyến du đấu không mấy êm ả trên đất Mỹ. Vào thứ 7 tới, đoàn quân của HLV Mancini sẽ có trận đấu với đội Các ngôi sao Ireland và tranh tài cùng Inter Milan một ngày sau đó. Tất cả các thành viên của Man Xanh đều hi vọng Aguero sẽ kịp có mặt ở hai trận đấu này.
*Tin liên quan:*
tra diem thi
diem chuan 2011
dap an de thi dai hoc mon tieng anh 2011 
bong da
bong da 24h
bóng đá 
tra diem thi

----------

